# GL -TW pool Montreal-Albany-NYC breaks up



## Willbridge (May 29, 2022)

Greyhound Lines is breaking up with Adirondack Trailways and New York Trailways, with schedule changes and added GL trips effective June 1st. Greyhound shows the Trailways trips as discontinued, but as of May 28th the Trailways ticketing website is still selling travel on their service between Montreal, Albany and New York City.


----------



## railiner (May 29, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> Greyhound Lines is breaking up with Adirondack Trailways and New York Trailways, with schedule changes and added GL trips effective June 1st. Greyhound shows the Trailways trips as discontinued, but as of May 28th the Trailways ticketing website is still selling travel on their service between Montreal, Albany and New York City.


Finally!
Peter Pan ended their similar revenue pooling with Greyhound back in 2016.


----------



## Willbridge (May 29, 2022)

railiner said:


> Finally!
> Peter Pan ended their similar revenue pooling with Greyhound back in 2016.


We don't know the nature of this divorce, but my observation over the years has been that smaller companies dealing with GL find themselves in the same situations as smaller countries dealing with Russia.


----------



## railiner (May 29, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> We don't know the nature of this divorce, but my observation over the years has been that smaller companies dealing with GL find themselves in the same situations as smaller countries dealing with Russia.


Fair analogy!

Actually, at one time, a looong time ago, potential pool partners had to come up to GL’s strong standards in order to be considered, but that time has long since passed, and now, such partners have had to resist being dragged down to their sorry level…


----------

